# Lionel FasTrack



## 1666 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi everybody, this is my first thread so be patient. I moved into a new house and have a lot more room for a larger layout for my lionel trains. I'm going with lionels fastrack and need to know a few things to start. What are the out side dimensions of the 036 to 072 radious curved track? If anybody has any leads as where to get layout plans for lionel fastrack, that would be great too. Thanks,1666,


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

1666 said:


> ...What are the out side dimensions of the 036 to 072 radious curved track?...


Lionel measures nominal curve diameter to the center rail, so the actual O.D., i.e., over the roadbed edge, adds one track width(3 1/2".) For example, an 036 circle will have an actual footprint of 39 1/2".


----------

